
Ask HN: Best way to learn web dev? - NinjaX
My wife wants to learn web development for making her own web apps. She has no prior programming experience. She would like to start with the simple stuff. What&#x27;s the best way to get started?<p>Thanks!
======
arcticwombat
Go to Udemy, type in "web development" and pick any course under $15 that
includes the words "for beginners" in the title and has 4+ star ratings.

------
brainomite
The App Academy (top rated) boot camp has open sourced their curriculum. zero
to hero. it can be free if you don't want a mentor.

[https://open.appacademy.io](https://open.appacademy.io)

